

Show HN: SciCast, Science and Tech Combinatorial Prediction Market by GMU - adam
https://scicast.org/?referral_id=hn#/

======
dfc
Your site is completely broken for people who do not want to tell google-
analytics about every website they visit. I am a long time
noscript/adblock/requestpolicy user so I am accustomed to some feature
degradation. But I have never seen a page be completely blank[1] because I
value my privacy.

[1] I did get a blue background at first. I tried with and without the HN
referral code you inserted in the submission, as well as turning on/off
addthis/groovehq. I enabled javascript for all domains as well as allowed
every external request except GA and still no page load. The only way to get
your page to load is to allow google analytics. At that point I was able to
view and use your site like normal.

~~~
adam
Sorry for that experience, I'll be sure to pass that along and get it
rectified. I'm sure you're not the only one who would have an issue with this.

------
ideonexus
This sounds like something I would be really interested in, but we should be
allowed to browse the forecasts without having to register. I'm not giving you
my email address without first being able to evaluate your product. You just
lost a sale.

~~~
adam
Thanks - I agree (although this is a non-profit effort by a University so
technically we're not selling anything.) We'll put a big call to action on the
homepage to review the forecasting questions. In the meantime, here's a direct
link so you can see what's out there. Hope you'll reconsider coming back:
[https://scicast.org/#/questions/](https://scicast.org/#/questions/)

------
jnazario
really neat stuff. i learned about this last fall and got the link last month
from someone involved. looking forward to what pops out.

cool stuff, guys.

------
dnautics
how do you deal with irresponsible press releases, like for example national
ignition facility defining down "breakeven"?

~~~
adam
If you're talking about how we resolve questions when the answer is
(supposedly) known - we try to be pretty careful about what sources we tap and
have a growing list of subject matter experts we reach out to to understand
what may really be going on. We also have partnerships with IEEE, AAAS, and a
few other professional societies who are helping both author forecasting
questions and resolve questions. This is all a public/open effort so if anyone
wanted to get involved themselves by posting forecast questions in addition to
making predictions, they can do so.

